

How Our Startup Was Bought by Google Without Even Trying - 11thEarlOfMar
https://medium.com/@earlyclues/how-our-startup-was-bought-by-google-without-even-trying-e577cdbca479

======
mtmail
Note: this is fiction and so is the press release. (if you're one of the
reader who usually hits the comments before reading the article)

------
ogcricket
Great story. I wonder what the price tag was ....

